# making my own wood chips



## plumhollow (Jul 31, 2014)

OK - seems like a really basic question but I didn't see the answer in a quick scan of other posts:

Can we make our own chips for smoking by using a chipper?   Do I have to season the wood first?   What wood thickness should I aim for prior to chipping?  Is there anything I need to watch out for (bark,moss on bark....)?

We have just purchased a Masterbuilt Pro and intend to use it with propane.   Main use will be bacon but I want to try wings, ribs, etc before I commit a whole pork belly.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 31, 2014)

Should be able to.... I would just compare a sample of the chips from your chipper to the ones you see in the bags at stores for size comparison. Also I would let the wood age for at least 6 months..... maybe even a year if you got a good place to store it. I get chunks of apple, peach, and pear from my folks when they trim their fruit trees, and I chop them to size and then stick them in boxes under a covered shed till the next summer (so about 1 yr).


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 31, 2014)

Put the wood thru the chipper green and then dry it.


----------

